# إعادة تدوير البلاستيك



## هيام&سهام (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو افادتي من كل من لديه معلومات عن اعادة تدوير البلاستيك
واجره عند الله
​


----------



## abue tycer (30 مارس 2011)

*إعادة تدوير البلاستيك*
*
*
*تعتبر إعادة تدوير**المخلفات أحد الأركان الأربعة التي تقوم عليها عملية إدارة المخلفات والتي يجب**زيادة الوعي بها، وهي**:**1 - **التقليل** :**والمقصود هنا هو تقليل**المواد الخام المستخدمة ويتم ذلك**:**- **إما باستخدام مواد خام**أقل**.**- **أو باستخدام مواد خام تنتج مخلفات**أقل**.**- **أو عن طريق الحدّ من المواد المستخدمة في**عمليات التعبئة والتغليف، مثل: البلاستيك والورق والمعادن، وهذا يستدعي وعيًا**بيئيًّا من كل من المستثمر والمنتج؛ فمثلاً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التزم**الكثير من منتجي الصابون السائل بتركيزه؛ حتى يتم تعبئته في عبوّات أصغر، أو إنتاج**معجون أسنان بدون عبوته الكرتونية الخارجية،**2 - **إعادة استخدام**المخلفات** :**وهذا يعني -مثلاً - إعادة استخدام الزجاجات**البلاستيكية للمياه المعدنية مثلاً بعد تعقيمها، وإعادة ملء الزجاجات والبرطمانات**بعد استخدامها، هذا الأسلوب يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم المخلفات، ولكنه يستدعي وعيًا**بيئيًّا لدى عامة الناس في كيفية التخلص من مخلفاتهم، والقيام بعملية فرز بسيطة لكل**من المخلفات البلاستيكية والورقية والزجاجية والمعدنية قبل التخلص منها، فنجد في كل**من اليابان والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية صناديق قمامة ملونة في كل منطقة وشارع؛**بحيث يتم إلقاء المخلفات الورقية في الصناديق الخضراء، والمخلفات البلاستيكية**والزجاجية والمعدنية في الصناديق الزرقاء، ومخلفات الأطعمة أو ما يطلق عليه**المخلفات الحيوية في الصناديق السوداء**.**3 - **إعادة التدوير**: **والمقصود بإعادة التدوير هو إعادة استخدام**المخلفات؛ لإنتاج منتجات أخرى أقل جودة من المنتج**الأصلي**.**4 - **الاسترجاع الحراري**: **وتستخدم تكنولوجيا الاسترجاع الحراري في**الكثير من الدول، خاصة اليابان؛ للتخلص الآمن من المخلفات الصلبة، والمخلفات الخطرة**صلبة وسائلة، ومخلفات المستشفيات، والحمأة الناتجة من الصرف الصحي والصناعي، وذلك**عن طريق حرق هذه المخلفات تحت ظروف تشغيل معينة مثل درجة الحرارة ومدة الاحتراق،**وذلك للتحكم في الانبعاثات ومدى مطابقتها لقوانين البيئة. وتتميز هذه الطريقة**بالتخلص من 90% من المواد الصلبة، وتحويلها إلى طاقة حرارية يمكن استغلالها في**العمليات الصناعية أو توليد البخار أو الطاقة**الكهربية*

*ينقسم البلاستيك إلى أنواع عديدة يمكن اختصارها في نوعين رئيسين هما**البلاستيك الناشف وأكياس البلاستيك ،*

*ويتم قبل إعادة التدوير غسل البلاستيك بمادة الصودا الكاوية المضاف إليها**الماء الساخن. وبعد ذلك يتم تكسير البلاستيك الناشف وإعادة استخدامه في صنع مشابك**الغسيل، والشماعات، وخراطيم الكهرباء البلاستيكية، ولا ينصح باستخدام مخلفات**البلاستيك في إنتاج منتجات تتفاعل مع المواد الغذائية. أما بلاستيك الأكياس فيتم**إعادة بلورته في ماكينات البلورة*

*رغم الأشكال المختلفة لمشروعات إعادة تدوير البلاستيك فإنها تتم من خلال**محاور مشتركة وهي**:*

** **الفرز**:**وهو أهم مرحلة في إعادة تدوير البلاستيك، حيث يتطلب**الحصول على نوعية جيدة من البلاستيك فرزا جيدا للمخلفات المنزلية والتجارية؛ حيث**يفقد البلاستيك خواصه في حال وجود شوائب من أنواع بلاستيكية أخرى، ويتطلب الفرز**عمالة كبيرة، بما يخلق فرص عمل كثيرة**.*

*ويتم جمع المخلفات البلاستيكية وفرزها بطرق عديدة، منها: تجميعها بالمنازل**والمحلات التجارية والفنادق وبيعها لأقرب محل خردة، أو لمشتري الخردة المتجولين**بالشوارع، أو جمعها من قبل النباشين في مقالب**القمامة**.*

** **الغسل**:**يتم غسل البلاستيك بمادة الصودا الكاوية، أو الصابون**السائل المركز مضافا إليه ماء ساخن، حيث يتطلب إعادة التدوير أن تكون المادة**البلاستيكية خالية من الدهون والزيوت والأجسام**الغريبة**.*

** **التكسير**:**بعد ذلك يتم تكسير البلاستيك إذا كان من النــوع**النــاشف في ماكينة تكسير، وذلك بمرور المخلفات البلاستيكية بين الأسلحة الدوارة**الثابتة ليتم طحنها، ويتحكم في حجم التكســير سلك ذو فتحات محددة لتحديد حجم القطع** (**الحبيبات) المنتجة. ثم يعاد غسل الحبيبات لارتفاع قيمتها الاقتصادية. لتوضع في**ماكينة التخريز التي تحول قطع البلاستيك لحبيبات (خرز) لتصبح "مادة خام" يمكن**الاستفادة منها لصنع منتجات بلاستيكية جديدة،*

** **التشكيل**:**يشكل البلاستيك بطرق مختلفة حسب المنتج المطلوب،**مثل**:**- **طريقة الحقن**:**وذلك باستخدام الحاقن الحلزوني -وهو**جهاز مكون من فرن صهر- لتدوير مخلفات البلاستيك كمرحلة أولى، ثم يقوم الحاقن بوضع**مصهور البلاستيك خلال "إسطمبة" (قالب ثابت الشكل) للحصول على الشكل المطلوب** ... **شماعات، أطباق، معالق**...*

*- **طريقة النفخ**:**وينتج من خلالها المنتجات البلاستيكية**المفرغة مثل كرة القدم**.*

*- **طريقة البفق**:**وهي تتم لإنتاج المنتجات البلاستيكية**مثل الخراطيم، وكابلات الكهرباء**.*

** **التبريد** :**ويتم ذلك بمرور المنتج على حوض به ماء*


----------



## flamme (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود*
*--------------------------------*​


----------



## شعبان عبيد (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيراً
*


----------

